# New Year's Day Lunch



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We had a traditional New Years lunch, Hog Jowls, Collard greens, Blackeyed peas, homemade Macaroni & Cheese, Broccoli with cheese and skillet cornbread.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That ALL looks like fine table-fare. Don't wanna slop any of that one your forehead...your tongue would beat ur brains out tryin to get at it.

Skillet cornbread is the ONLY way to go. I preach to everyone that cornbread CAN'T be made in a square pan, and REALLY NEEDS to be made in cast iron. Cast iron is about all that I use. Sweetie likes to use her T-Fal, so she ain't allowed to cook in my kitchen much.

73, Mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Reminds me of the skit from Hee Haw; what's for super Grandpa....."Hog Jowls, Collard greens, Blackeyed peas, homemade Macaroni & Cheese, Broccoli with cheese and skillet cornbread." yum yum, no disrespect meant as that table look's fine, and I loved Hee Haw


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

DAYUM, ya makin me HAUNGRY!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

glasswrongsize said:


> That ALL looks like fine table-fare. Don't wanna slop any of that one your forehead...your tongue would beat ur brains out tryin to get at it.
> 
> Skillet cornbread is the ONLY way to go. I preach to everyone that cornbread CAN'T be made in a square pan, and REALLY NEEDS to be made in cast iron. Cast iron is about all that I use. Sweetie likes to use her T-Fal, so she ain't allowed to cook in my kitchen much.
> 
> 73, Mark


Here's about the only thing T-Fal is good for. I asked my wife for a pan for the camp stove and she gave me this.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought cast iron was the only way to cook!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Here's about the only thing T-Fal is good for. I asked my wife for a pan for the camp stove and she gave me this.


Well lookie there, right there is another use fer non-cast pans. The only uses i had found: put on top of corner posts to keep water from rotting post, hanging in cherry trees so the clanging would keep birds away, lids for regular pans...glad you found a way to "repurpose" them into something useful. ????

73, mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Cast Iron-the Original non stick pan.


----------

